# surf blank



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

looking for a used blank that i can make into a spinner.around 13'
with a 5oz. sweet spot.want to use it for fishing and entry level tournament casting.have a 12'3" breakaway and want to go to next level.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

If you want to stay with a Breakaway blank and don't mine a 9' section; the 1508 and the 1507 full length are 13'.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I wouldn't rule out those two rods but i'm really intriqued by the 
tournament rods from england.i believe most of them are built for revolving spools,which is why i'm looking for a blank or a used one to rewrap.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

be intriqued by the english rods but be prepared to pay the price, lol. you can get a tourny butt for that breakaway from nick myers at breakaway. save you some money. i just sold one myself


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

first time i've heard of a tournament butt for a breakaway.should i contact nick through his website?that might be what i'm looking for.thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

I agree with the 1507 or 1508 also, if you want one from overseas the PurGlas would be a little less expensive option that will measure up. The 400-2 3-6 oz. or the 400-3 5-8 oz are both 13'2". For an English rod I'd have to say the Zziplex Primo Synchro, but I do know were a fella could get a deal on a Conoflex Rakata.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i priced some zippy's today.man,are they expensive!out of my leaque right now.tell me more about this conoflex deal.


----------



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

Email me tomorrow!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey bucket, call ryan at hatteras jacks, he sold me the one i had. think it was $175 for the tourny butt. however i would wait till he gets back in town, the big blow is almost there.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

bucket, sold mine for $150. i bought it to get into tourny casting without spending alot of money as i already had a 1509. now that i bought a zzippy i sold the butt and am now using my 1509 for fishing.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanx for all the replies.just got a penn ppt sidewinder.should do the trick.1st cast 500'.


----------

